# Want to update to 4.0.4 radio



## PARick (Aug 25, 2011)

So, my Genex has a hardware problem so I have returned it to stock and am awaiting my replacement to be delivered Tuesday. Since I have to reroot I figured I might as well update to the new radios. What is the best method and the best point in the process to do it. I have purchased the TBH app and know you can go through it to do it but am wondering the best way. Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Go to the radio thread, download file to your SD, flash in CWM.


----------



## PARick (Aug 25, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> Go to the radio thread, download file to your SD, flash in CWM.


Hi. Thanks for responding. Went back quite a few pages and did not see a thread. Can you link it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

PARick said:


> Hi. Thanks for responding. Went back quite a few pages and did not see a thread. Can you link it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Try under the stickies 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PARick (Aug 25, 2011)

PARick said:


> Hi. Thanks for responding. Went back quite a few pages and did not see a thread. Can you link it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Found it. Difficult to find on the phone 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PARick (Aug 25, 2011)

dickenam said:


> Try under the stickies
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Bingo. Didn't think of looking there. Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't trust the CWM method for flashing radios and since you will be in fast boot already when unlocking I recommend that method. They are in this thread. http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/top...t]CDMA Galaxy Nexus TORO(Updated Feb 4, 2012)

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

... never had an issue flashing radios via CWM. eva.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> ... never had an issue flashing radios via CWM. eva.


agreed.
Though if you know how to use fastboot, I'd do it that way.

If you're new at it, just go the CWM route.


----------



## PARick (Aug 25, 2011)

OK. Sounds like cwm is my ticket









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## db306 (Jun 7, 2011)

How is the .4 radio? Any diff. Improvements?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

